# Rant about selling gear in Ottawa area



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Is it just me, or does anyone else in and about the Ottawa area find selling gear to be a hassle? It seems there is barely ever anything worthwile up for sale, or very little interest in things when you put them up for sale yourself. I find that a little odd since we have a fair population in this area and there are quite a few good stores so I guess there must be quite a bit of good gear floating around. 

It seems everytime I put something up for sale as I've done every now and then localy I get hit with many lowball offers. I know thats normal but I am yet to sell one thing at what I would even consider fair market value. I always have to go WAY below ebay, way below what local used stores (like Songbird) charge for gear that is in BETTER condition than what those places sell. Sometimes I just end up trading stuff in and take the big hit just so I dont have to deal with all those lowballers. 

This year especialy I've been trying to move a lot of stuff around. I've managed to move half but still have several items left (they are up on the spam thread lol).... and I am finding it very difficult to do localy. This has changed my approach to buying gear. I am not so inclined to impulse buy anymore as I was before. My attitude before was "heck I'll just buy it, when I get bored of it I can just sell it". Well it seems the "just sell it" part is way more difficult around here than I anticipated. Now I just take things slowly and try to get stuff that I know I will keep for a long time, because I know it will be difficult to move.

Dont mind me, just frustrated and wanted to get it off my chest.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I find the same thing here in St. John's, but more that people do not want to pay what a piece of gear is worth. It's to a point where I'm reluctant to sell locally because people always come with ridiculously low offers.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My favorite buyers, from actual emails/visits that I have gotten:

"I know where I can buy those for half of that price, brand new."

"This is the absolute best guitar Ive ever played in my life, but the price is just way too high. I can buy a brand new copy made in China for that."

"This guitar is really a beginner guitar and no one would ever want to buy it, its a joke. Would you take $X?"

"Would you trade your Gibson for my Epiphone? I upgraded the pickguard and the knobs so its way better than stock, and it blows away the Gibson."

"Back when those were new, you could buy them for $X, but you are asking 10 times that. I will offer $50."

"$50. Cash. Take it or leave it."

"I'll offer $(50% of asking price) for that. It most likely sucks anyway."

"I'm really looking for a USA made custom guitar with all the best hardware. This guitar is nice but I was looking to limit my speanding to about $200."

"That PRS has a ding in it. Its worth no more than $200. Let me know I can pick it up right away."

"There really isnt any difference between that guitar and one I can get brand new made in China. Im afraid youve priced it way too high. I really dont understand everyone who owns Gibsons."

And my favorite, "I can send company shipper, I will send you Visa number from Thailand. It come one day."............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's like you said a long time ago bro... people like that will never own the guitar they really want. If you want it.. pay for it.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

I dont think people even recognise the value of items being put up for sale. They just want to pay less, regardless of the item, or the initial deal you are offering them. 

I could put up "original 59 Burst $1200" and people would email me saying "$800 is the most I can go, take it or leave it".


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

people in Ottawa are generally cheap-everything they buy has to be" a deal". Some of them don't care what they buy as long as it's a deal so that they can brag about it to their buds.

In all the years I sold stuff on eBay I have never sold a guitar in Ottawa.

Of course if we all took credit cards, we would have more sales...

To add to Accept's 2 comments my favourite is " I want good price". When I hear this one I quote hundreds more than I am asking and tell them that it's a good price for me.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

hoser... I'm origionally from the St.John's area... it has always been a tough sell there... for anything!

I've had situations where I'm asking $1000 for an item and getting offers of $450! Sure I'll accept any reasonable offer but many ppl feel it's reasonable to low ball everthing.

With the world growing smaller with the internet and Ebay and such. Buyers in the St. John's area will have to come to terms if they want good gear. 

Still there are ppl that will go to the shops around town and pay BIG DOLLARS for a JONES rig... I cannot figure it out.

It must be a maritimes thing... Halifax is very similar IMHO.

Craig


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've actually gotten good deals buying stuff in Ottawa. Mainly through OM and usedottawa.com. But I've never sold anything so I have no clue how bad it is trying to sell something. Now that you guys have given me a heads up, I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to get rid of the extra stuff that I have. :frown: :frown:


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Chito said:


> I've actually gotten good deals buying stuff in Ottawa. Mainly through OM and usedottawa.com. But I've never sold anything so I have no clue how bad it is trying to sell something. Now that you guys have given me a heads up, I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to get rid of the extra stuff that I have. :frown: :frown:



I've been trying to sell my Traynor and Ibanez semihollow for 4 months now:frown: 

However, I did score a MINT 05 natural burst SG standard for $1000 ($1279 USD at Musicians Friend), I also got a new LP Studio at Steves summer special last year for $1275 (not too shabby since Musicians Friend sells the model I have for $1279 USD). Also got a fretless MIJ Ibanez SR800FL bass for $500 in mint condition again. So I cant say that I have NEVER gotten good deals here. Some great deals to be had every once in a while, and sometimes its from the stores like Steves and Lauzon (L&M doesnt seem to do well in the price department)...

Its just that with sales I have had NO luck at all.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't fret TJ it's the same all over, people looking for quality gear at yardsale prices..... :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I have the same problems i put stuff on usedottawa for a long time, and i kept getting emails, asking if i'll take like half the selling price...um no..


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Guitars Canada*

Dont Fret dudes...(pun intended) thats what guitarscanada is for............I've made a couple of great purchases already and I'm just about to buy a neck.
Just keep posting your gear and I'll eventually get around to buying it........LOL

Ray


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Perhaps it's a bit like the guy who stands on a street corner requesting sexual favours from strange women. He gets slapped in the face and told to F%#k off a couple of hundred times but one or two positive responses.


As a buyer, making lowball offers can pay off once in awhile.


It's worth a try. 


It's not like you're obliged to take the offer. Selling on E-bay you can take a real bath if you don't set the reserve or starting bid high enough.


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

I understand the frustration of trying to get market value for gear. Here in Halifax it seems like your trying to sell to uninformed buyers almost exclusively. My sense is that the market is sluggish right now though and take a look how long it takes to move some stuff in stores where they have a lot of traffic. I have had some luck consigning stuff here though if it's a name brand - but otherwise - ebay.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

bickertfan said:


> I understand the frustration of trying to get market value for gear. Here in Halifax it seems like your trying to sell to uninformed buyers almost exclusively. My sense is that the market is sluggish right now though and take a look how long it takes to move some stuff in stores where they have a lot of traffic. I have had some luck consigning stuff here though if it's a name brand - but otherwise - ebay.


Actually there's lots of stuff around here. You just gotta have the money. Check out http://media.locals.ca/localsconf for the locals message board. It covers all the atlantic provinces.....I think NFLD is included, I cant remember.


----------

